# Boat covers



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

There appears to be a million manufacturers. Who makes the best for the money?


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I use the ones from academy. I open them up in the drive and spray with tent spray before I put it on the boat. I get about 3 years out of 1,I bet ya could get more if it was washed with a broom and re sprayed about every year.


----------

